# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Chicken Embryos With Dinosaur Snouts Created in Lab

## Suzanimal

It only takes one $#@! like Dennis and a fake Barbasol can to mess things up for the rest of us...







> Chicks with dino-snouts? With a little molecular tinkering, for the first time scientists have created chicken embryos with broad, Velociraptor-like muzzles in the place of their beaks.
> 
> The bizarrely developing chickens shed new light on how the bird beak evolved, scientists added.
> 
> The Age of Dinosaurs came to an end with a bang about 65 million years ago, due to an impact from a giant rock from space, which was probably about 6 miles (10 kilometers) across. However, not all of the dinosaurs went extinct because of this catastrophe  birds, or avian dinosaurs, are now found on every continent on Earth
> 
> ...


http://www.livescience.com/50802-chi...ort_code=2z2sz

----------


## donnay

It's interesting that the chicken is a distant relative of the dinosaur (I think the T-Rex?).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

But does it taste like...chicken?

----------


## Origanalist

Ruh roh

----------


## fisharmor

Pics or it didn't happen

----------


## pcosmar

> Pics or it didn't happen

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> It's interesting that the chicken is a distant relative of the dinosaur (I think the T-Rex?).


Well it does kind of show that they are relatives of dinosaurs, have you ever seen them attack a mouse ? Frenzied with blood all over.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> It's interesting that the chicken is a distant relative of the dinosaur (I think the T-Rex?).


Well it does kind of show that they are relatives of dinosaurs, have you ever seen them attack a mouse ? Frenzied with blood all over.

----------


## specsaregood

This could revolutionize the cock-fighting industry.  Who wouldn't pay to see that!?

----------


## donnay

*double post*  SIGH

----------


## donnay

> Well it does kind of show that they are relatives of dinosaurs, have you ever seen them attack a mouse ? Frenzied with blood all over.


No but I saw a rooster aggressively go after a skunk once--not a pretty sight

----------


## Suzanimal

> No but I saw a rooster aggressive go after a skunk once.


A rooster attacked me once. My daddy killed the mean old bastard.

----------


## William Tell

> A rooster attacked me once. My daddy killed the mean old bastard.


Yeah, roosters aren't very polite.

----------


## Mach

1:40

----------


## Mach

http://science.kqed.org/quest/video/...tinct-species/




> Ever since the 1993 blockbuster Jurassic Park, the possibility of bringing extinct species back to life has been part of our collective imagination. The film, based on a Michael Crichton novel, was itself inspired by actual scientific breakthroughs in the early 1990s that allowed scientists to use DNA from museum specimens and fossils to recreate the genome — or genetic blueprint — of dead animals. When the film debuted the science wasn’t advanced enough to bring back extinct species. But today it might well be, and researchers’ growing efforts to recreate extinct species — in labs from California to Australia — have been making headlines.
> 
> It isn’t possible to bring dinosaurs back to life, scientists say, because DNA is too degraded after millions of years. But work is now underway to bring back more recently extinct species, including research at the University of California-Santa Cruz aimed at restoring passenger pigeons, and Harvard scientists’ attempts to bring back the woolly mammoth, which QUEST explores in this half-hour documentary, Reawakening Extinct Species.

----------


## oyarde

> Ruh roh


Must be the new plan for the progressives.....make these things to eat us , then everyone left can have welfare and food stamps.They never factored in there would be nobody left to pay for it and they would all want free abortions and birth control.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Be among the first to open a neighborhood Jurassic Fried Chicken franchise.

----------


## oyarde

Guess I need to upgrade my favorite bear rifle.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Damn... When they got it evolved further into an actual velociraptor, they should contact me. Looks like something I want as a pet! Pretty  friendly looking creatures, I bet you could ride them as horses.

----------


## Spikender

This is a better story than the new Jurassic Park.

----------

